# DI Filter



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

You can make a DI filter only using a sediment, carbon and DI resin filter? Or need the Reverse Osmosis system anyway. I know that without RO the filter life is reduced, but how munch?


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

Call an RO unit company for tech support. Theyll have all the answers

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

RO systems typically remove ~99% of impurities from water. Therefore, if you don't use an RO system, you can expect to put up to 100 times more crap (the scientific name for "stuff" in water) into your Resin filter, depleting it that much faster.


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

What about putting this: Sediment filter, carbon filter, water softener and then the DI ??? I dont need that it last a lot, with 500 gallons of life or so its good to me.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

acuaristico said:


> What about putting this: Sediment filter, carbon filter, water softener and then the DI ??? I dont need that it last a lot, with 500 gallons of life or so its good to me.


By the time you buy all those filters, you are not really saving much.
An entry level RO unit is only $80 at Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

I need to make a filter that works like a RO but without be a RO unit. Because RO makes waste water and where I live the water is costly. I know, for planted tank you not need to have a strictly clean water, I only want to down pH and make soft water


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

really im thinking going with drinking water cost me 1 dollar a gallon but my tank is 29G.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

You could mix in distilled water from the grocery. Spring water won't lower the hardness of the water. 
Are there any local fish stores near you that sell RO water, I have a couple near me that will sell $.50 a gallon if you ask.

You could use the waste water from the RO unit for other things. Water the garden or houseplants.


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

there are a RO machine in front of Kmart, I will check the parameters


----------

